# Thoughts on System and Prices



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the following list of equipment in mind. I have chosen these based on budget and lots of research. Looking for some thoughts from others on this board. 

My room is a finished basement 19' x 22' with about 7' ceiling hieght. Here is my list its a few dollars over my budget but it is reasonable.

Sony VPL-HW15 SXRD Projector $2250.0

Dragon Fly DF100AW 100" Acoustically Transparent Screen $1099.90

Kef C-5 Towers $ 645 pr.

Kef T301C Center Channel Speaker $349.90

Kef C-1 Bookshelf Rears $225.00

Sunfire SDS10 250w Dual 10" Subwoofer $405.00 

ok.....let me have it............politely ))

Phil.

"Two factors limit the possibilities.....imagination and budget"


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok, "I" think your budget is lopsided or flip flopped. I'd look at spending more on better audio and less on the video side. But that's just me. 
Good, quality speakers do not need to be upgraded and can last many, many years. Electronics on the other hand, well...there is something new every 6 months. 
KEF makes some fantastic speakers... but, I'd urge you to really give the C-5's a very thorough audition and compare them to other speakers before you purchase them.
Do you already have a receiver and/or amp and Blu-ray player?


----------



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mark

Thanks for the response. I never thought of it like that. It makes sense. I have a denon avr 2310ci My blu ray player is a sony not sure of the model number off hand. It was about 299 dollars at christmas time. 

My attempt was to try and get a good product in each part of the process. I will look at the way you say to break down the budget too.

Phil


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Another thought if you are going to get an acoustically transparent screen. Consider three identical speakers for fronts to get a seamless front soundstage.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I also think the sunfire sub is way to small for your system. For $500 you can get a much better sub like the SVS PB10NSD that would out preform the Sunfire.


----------

